# Realtek Audio Console can't connect to RPC service



## Static~Charge (Apr 26, 2019)

Does anyone know the secret for getting the Realtek Audio Console to work in Windows 10? This is the extra component that goes with the UAD driver, gives you access to the audio settings. Here's my software setup:

Windows 10 Pro, version 1809 (OS Build 17763.437)
Realtek High Definition Audio, UAD edition, version 6.0.1.8668
Realtek Audio Console, version 1.2.174.0
The driver is working correctly, and the console installed without any complaints. However, when I launch the console, all I get the spinning circle of dots for a minute or two and then this:

*Can not connect to RPC service.*

I've tried reinstalling the driver and console in various combinations; no change.
I've tried uninstalling the console and reinstalling it; no change.
I've tried resetting the console via "Settings > Apps"; no change.
I've rebooted Windows multiple times after installing/uninstalling/resetting; no change.

Does anyone know the trick for installing the console and getting it to work?


----------



## erpguy53 (May 10, 2019)

first of all, do you have these Realtek software components installed in Device Manager (as seen in this screenshot)?  that's the only way I know that the Realtek UAD driver is fully installed.






second of all, did you install the Realtek Audio Console from the Microsoft store (which is a UWP app)? [AND make sure the Windows Update service is turned on; disabling windows update completely with apps like O&OShutup10 disables the ability to install/update UWP apps]


----------



## piedpied (May 11, 2019)

You need this 
=>  RealtekService.inf for UAD; 
From git' alafox2000;









						alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
					

A non-official repository for downloading the lastest UAD components from Realtek FTP server. - alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver




					github.com


----------



## ador250 (May 14, 2019)

Uninstall everything about realtek audio, so far what have u done. Go to https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/releases , download the zip > extract and run setup.cmd, follow the cmd instruction and restart ur PC. Now download and install the realtek uwp audio console app from store. I prefer this release bcoz it makes things so simple to install and uninstall. @Static~Charge


----------



## Static~Charge (May 26, 2019)

Well, pal1000's package on GitHub installed the necessary components without a fuss. However, I have a different set of issues with this package:

The Realtek Audio Console still doesn't work. It finds the service now, but I get the message "Realtek Audio Console doesn't support for this machine." (not a typo, that is the exact wording). This defeats the goal that I was trying to accomplish.


The package installed driver version 6.0.1.7936, dated 9/13/2016. Seriously? My motherboard has a Realtek ALC892 audio codec, and the best driver that the package can come up with is one that's over 2.5 years old?!
I did some rummaging in the Microsoft Update Catalog and found "Realtek High Definition Audio UAD 6.0.1.8666" dated 3/26/2019. I unpacked the CAB file and told Device Manager to update my audio driver from that folder. With the newer driver installed, the Realtek Audio Console works now.


----------



## wywwyw (Jun 26, 2019)

Static~Charge said:


> Well, pal1000's package on GitHub installed the necessary components without a fuss. However, I have a different set of issues with this package:
> 
> The Realtek Audio Console still doesn't work. It finds the service now, but I get the message "Realtek Audio Console doesn't support for this machine." (not a typo, that is the exact wording). This defeats the goal that I was trying to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Dude, I have the same problem =(

My specs: Realtek ALC887
Motherboard: A320M-HDV R4.0
Windows 10 Pro, version 1809

*Can not connect to RPC service.* =(

please tell me what to try me download from the drivers on Microsoft Update Catalog ?


----------



## Goobla (Jun 27, 2019)

For some reason, pal1000's Realtek on GitHub wouldn't install completely after fully running the setup.cmd. I had to manually install the HDXRT file in the Win64 folder through Device Manager after running the installer. The now included official installer wouldn't work either.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 1, 2019)

wywwyw said:


> please tell me what to try me download from the drivers on Microsoft Update Catalog ?


Did you follow ador250's instructions in post #4? Before you install anything, you need to go into Device Manager and uninstall (with delete) your existing audio driver. You may have to do this more than once, until Windows drops back to the Microsoft audio driver. Also, when you run "setup.cmd" from pal1000's Realtek-UAD-generic package, be sure to right-click on the file and select "Run as administrator".

If you get the same semi-coherent error message that I did, here is the location of Microsoft's update:

*Microsoft Update Catalog*
Search results for "Realtek Audio Device Windows 10"
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=Realtek+Audio+Device+Windows+10 

Click on the "Last Updated" column title to get the newest release at the top of the list. At the time of this post, it's 6.0.1.8678.
Click on "Download". Microsoft will offer you a CAB file with a ridiculously long name; save it to your PC. Note: I recommend renaming the CAB to something a bit more memorable like "Realtek Audio 6.0.1.8678 UAD".
Unpack the CAB file (I used 7-Zip for this, but many other archive programs can also handle CAB files).
Launch Device Manager.
Expand the "Software components" category and make sure the 3 items are there (see erpguy53's screen shot in post #2).
Expand the "Sound, video and game controllers" category. Right-click on "Realtek(R) Audio", select "Update driver", then select "Browse my computer for driver software". Point Windows to the location where you unpacked the Microsoft Update Catalog CAB file.
Reboot if prompted.

This worked for me.


----------



## ptal78 (Jan 14, 2020)

I've tried each way on this thread except the Microsoft Catalog because each inf is a Huawei inf which is very odd. Why is this? But the way that worked partially for me was from* *ador250 using the github zip. It worked if I only did the first part of setup.cmd up until after it loads the minimal generic Realtek package. I then was able to get the Realtek Audio Console running and working. But whenever I restart the computer, the RPC error happens again. Can anyone suggest what is going wrong?


----------



## WannaWongo (May 4, 2020)

wywwyw said:


> Dude, I have the same problem =(
> 
> My specs: Realtek ALC887
> Motherboard: A320M-HDV R4.0
> ...



Hi wywwyw,
I have the EXACT same problem. MSI A320M motherboard and all.
Did you ever come up with a fix for this? I've been banging my head against the wall for a week now trying
to figure it out.
Help??? Anyone???  Please!?!?!?


----------



## tigerwon (May 5, 2020)

So i had no sound from the realtek speakers and it wasnt showing up in the device manager either, So i did what ador250 said but it still wasnt working but at least it brought the driver back so than i was able to update it through the driver settings and now its working. Second time this has happened, first time i reached out to msi and they recommended a fdr, so did that and it worked for a week, did this and now im back up and running. Finally found the answer here!


----------



## WannaWongo (May 5, 2020)

tigerwon said:


> So i had no sound from the realtek speakers and it wasnt showing up in the device manager either, So i did what ador250 said but it still wasnt working but at least it brought the driver back so than i was able to update it through the driver settings and now its working. Second time this has happened, first time i reached out to msi and they recommended a fdr, so did that and it worked for a week, did this and now im back up and running. Finally found the answer here!



The strange thing about my situation (and I think many others too) is everything LOOKS right. The hardware shows up as I think it should in device mgr, the meters all show signal as and when they should, on both Inputs and outputs. But I get no actual sound other than some static. Oh, and all the I/O jack auto-sensing works too. Visually it looks like everything is set up perfectly, but the sound just isn't getting to the speakers. I've been building PC's since the hardware first hit the market and NEVER have I seen any hardware this uncooperative. I'm about ready to just disable all of it in BIOS and just slap a sound card into the stupid thing.


----------



## erpguy53 (May 6, 2020)

folks, if you guys are still having problems with the Realtek UAD drivers and getting RPC service errors:

uninstall the Realtek UAD driver by using either DDU (display driver uninstall utility) or Driver Store Explorer (RAPR) [remove all extensions and components related to Realtek if using RAPR], also uninstall Realtek Audio Console UWP app, reboot and clean install whatever UAD driver you were using


----------



## MrJesus17 (May 6, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> folks, if you guys are still having problems with the Realtek UAD drivers and getting RPC service errors:
> 
> uninstall the Realtek UAD driver by using either DDU (display driver uninstall utility) or Driver Store Explorer (RAPR) [remove all extensions and components related to Realtek if using RAPR], also uninstall Realtek Audio Console UWP app, reboot and clean install whatever UAD driver you were using



Finally, a working solution! Many thanks!


----------



## jeansagi (Jun 14, 2020)

I did as @MrJesus17 said uninstalled everything with DDU (two times, just to be sure). All the process were done offline (disconnected from the Internet). But:

The result is the same: The driver installs fine, but the UWP Realtek Audio Console still says it can't connect to RPC Service.

This is the worst software to install.

Does anyone have any hint what else to do to run the "Realtek Audio Console"?

Any hint would be very welcome. 


J.


----------



## lukaszd (Aug 7, 2020)

I removed everything, reinstall drivers and Realtek Audio Console but RPC error still appears. Then I found that in Startup section of Task Manager I have Realtek HD Audio Universal Service disabled at system start. After enabled and restarted, Realtek Audio Console is working properly now. 
@jeansagi please check your Startup settings.


----------



## jeansagi (Aug 11, 2020)

lukaszd said:


> I removed everything, reinstall drivers and Realtek Audio Console but RPC error still appears. Then I found that in Startup section of Task Manager I have Realtek HD Audio Universal Service disabled at system start. After enabled and restarted, Realtek Audio Console is working properly now.
> @jeansagi please check your Startup settings.



Oh man!! You were *JUST RIGHT*!! You don't know how much I've read and tried, and it was just as simple as you said.
I really, really don't know how I disabled that "*Realtek HD Audio Universal Service*". It was just enabling it (Task manager > Starup) restarted the computer and it worked first time!

Well I supposed DDU did its magic.

So, to the misery souls that try to upgrade the realtek software do as instructed here, but for the glory of <what you believe in> chech that the "*Realtek HD Audio Universal Service*" is enabled to run automatically when the system starts.

@lukaszd you really made my day! THANKS A LOT MAN!!


J.


----------



## LucyQue (Aug 23, 2020)

@lukaszd I registered just to thank you. I've been trying on and off to try get it working for months now. First time seeing this solution and it worked!


----------



## jeansagi (Aug 23, 2020)

LucyQue said:


> @lukaszd I registered just to thank you. I've been trying on and off to try get it working for months now. First time seeing this solution and it worked!



Amen !


----------



## JeffG (Sep 3, 2020)

Like others, just registered to say thank you - especially to @ador250 in post #4. I followed the instructions and lo and behold! the Audio Console now just works without any further complications. The main problem I had after re-installing Windows was to remap the rear jacks for my 5.1 speaker system. It now works perfectly, thanks to you guys (and gals?)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 11, 2020)

In addition to the Realtek Audio Universal Service, an auto-start value is required in *"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"* called *"RtkAudUService"* pointing to the same executable as the main service, but with the addition of a *"-background"* argument.

Example:
*Main Service: "%SystemRoot%\System32\RtkAudUService.exe"
Startup Value: "%SystemRoot%\System32\RtkAudUService.exe" -background*

One more detail: Realtek Audio Universal Service must be running on the LOCAL SYSTEM ACCOUNT.

These elements being present, the Realtek Audio Console will work correctly.


----------



## freelensia (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I downloaded the latest UAD drivers from https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/realtek_uad_driver.html (version Realtek UAD Driver 6.0.9013.1)
1. I uninstalled the Realtek Audio Console Windows app.
2. I followed the instructions in the read me.md file to uninstall old drivers, install new ones.
3. I restarted comp then reinstalled the Realtek app
4. I restarted comp again but app still says Can not connect to RPG services.

Here are my driver details after installation.




Can somebody help me? Thank you.


----------



## freelensia (Sep 17, 2020)

lukaszd said:


> I removed everything, reinstall drivers and Realtek Audio Console but RPC error still appears. Then I found that in Startup section of Task Manager I have Realtek HD Audio Universal Service disabled at system start. After enabled and restarted, Realtek Audio Console is working properly now.
> @jeansagi please check your Startup settings.


This solved it for me.


----------



## Letharic (Sep 26, 2020)

jeansagi said:


> Oh man!! You were *JUST RIGHT*!! You don't know how much I've read and tried, and it was just as simple as you said.
> I really, really don't know how I disabled that "*Realtek HD Audio Universal Service*". It was just enabling it (Task manager > Starup) restarted the computer and it worked first time!
> 
> Well I supposed DDU did its magic.
> ...


this solved my problem after clean install i enable that i restared my pc and it opened


----------



## AlexMoreno (Oct 16, 2020)

Alan Finote said:


> In addition to the Realtek Audio Universal Service, an auto-start value is required in *"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"* called *"RtkAudUService"* pointing to the same executable as the main service, but with the addition of a *"-background"* argument.
> 
> Example:
> *Main Service: "%SystemRoot%\System32\RtkAudUService.exe"
> ...


I'm sorry, can you elaborate a little on how to do this?, I'm having this problem since I updated win10 to the 2004 ver. and cannot even find "*Realtek HD Audio Universal Service*" on the startup menu, I kind of need help


----------



## sean8102 (Dec 5, 2020)

lukaszd said:


> I removed everything, reinstall drivers and Realtek Audio Console but RPC error still appears. Then I found that in Startup section of Task Manager I have Realtek HD Audio Universal Service disabled at system start. After enabled and restarted, Realtek Audio Console is working properly now.
> @jeansagi please check your Startup settings.



Had to login just to say thank you. Tried everything else. DDU, checking the right services were running, multiple re installs etc. I was esp confused since I'am using the official drivers directly from my motherboard makers support page. Then when I saw your post I remembered I had installed a old Creative X-Fi Fatality Titanium Pro for fun and to see if the new release of Daniel K's Driver package would help it work better with the latest version of Windows 10 (sadly no, still to many annoying and frequent errors and problems). Anyways when I saw your post I remembered I had turned that startup program off. Turning it back on and rebooting did the trick. Thank you so much.


----------

